# Glad I went Green



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I continue to read posts asking which extruded foam board is best, and until now, I couldn't say. But after using the GreenGuard extruded polystyrene foam board that I purchased at Lowes, I like it best. I have used the blue, the pink, all sorts or whites and now the green. It is protected by a plastic film on both sides that is easy to peel, it cuts easily, it doesn't break apart or shred, and little pieces or balls aren't all over my shop floor. As everyone can see, I've tried various brands and colors...









I noticed that the blue (behind the pink on the right) seems to attract stains and "dirt", which shouldn't be an issue after landscaping is finished. Methods of gluing, carving and shaving is similar to blue or pink. Some of the white foam that's used to protect expensive electrical appliances (like flat screen TVs) is very flexible while keeping it's shape. I bought some one-inch white polystyrene board from Home Depot and took two sheets back when it began to "snow" all overt the floor before I even cut it. 

Painting the green board with craft paint seems to be easier, perhaps because the protective film kept the surface free of contaminates and dirt. I haven't tried to rub paint off green board because it hasn't had long to cure. The pink took half-a-dozen coats just to cover the manufacturer's printing on the board. Green is free of print under the film. So, when considering foam, take a look at the green if it's available in your area. I'm glad that I did.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Is the film meant to be peeled off prior to use or is it a permanent moisture barrier? I'm always looking for new materials and I'm wondering if the film will peel on its own in time, thereby lifting paint or scenery material with it. Like to know its life properties. Thanks for sharing.

Patrick


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Patrick1544 said:


> Is the film meant to be peeled off prior to use or is it a permanent moisture barrier? I'm always looking for new materials and I'm wondering if the film will peel on its own in time, thereby lifting paint or scenery material with it. Like to know its life properties. Thanks for sharing.
> 
> Patrick


The film is for moisture resistance when you use it for insulation in house construction. 

I don't know if it peels after a while on a layout but why would you want the film there?
I think that the paint would adhere better without the film attached to the board.

The main reason for the film would be to keep it dry when you are using it for what is was made for. Insulation of any type doesn't insulate too good when it is wet or damp.


----------



## Davidfd85 (Jul 4, 2011)

Yes you want to peal the film off before you put it on your table. I did my first layout and didn't know this and when I started painting the ground color with acrylic paint I found the paint was pealing off when I started putting ground cover on with the 50/50 glue. After taking the film off I have not had any issues at all.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks David. Thats what I was asking.


----------



## Gansett (Apr 8, 2011)

Interesting. It's listed as extruded polystyrene, the other blue stuff is expanded polystyrene.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I believe Ed and David are correct. The film does seem to help hold the foam firmly when I cut or shave it, but it would give problems later if the film wasn't removed.

Jack, this stuff is different from the blue foam that I've used in rebuilding the house over the past 20 years. The green is certainly a step up from the blue for what modelers do with it.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Kix,
Are you using 1 inch or 2? Do you use a hot wire to cut it, like the pink or blue board?


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> Kix,
> Are you using 1 inch or 2? Do you use a hot wire to cut it, like the pink or blue board?


The green is the thinnest that I've used, and it's only 1/2 inch thick. I'm pretty sure the green comes in several other thicknesses, but not sure. My experience has been the thinner the foam - the harder it is not to have narrow cuts break or crumble. Some of my cuts in the green were about 1/2 inch wide wide with angle cuts on both sides. Worked great. 

I have used 1, 2 and 3 inch thick boards. The pink I carved the granite wall from was 2 inch. It left lots of buggars that had to be picked off after carving and it took several layers of paint to cover. The 3 inch blue seems to shred more than the other two, but cuts easily on a table, sliding miter or band saw without having to turn the blade backwards like when cutting plastics, plexiglass, abs or vinyl. I plan to build my tunnels with the blue; hills with the pink and general ground cover and grades with the green. I'll probably use the white in areas that I cover with plaster, just because I'm not sure how it will endure.

I haven't tried a hot wire cutter yet. I have a vast array of saws and carving tools. I do use a wood-burning pen to make mortar joints in foam walls like tunnel portals. A hot wire would work great to change the wall thickness, but I'm planning to use a hand saw. I'll post some photos here or on my website as I continue the foam work.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Thanks for your input. Seems like you have a plan in place. Photos would be great. I'll go to your website.
Patrick


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

I used an oil-based primer and stain blocker on the green foam two days ago with no adverse reactions. I haven't used any petroleum based paints on it yet, but I'm very happy with the green. Used a thin piece of white foam board for the face of the tunnel that I intend to keep, but the rest of the white foam will be in the trash can. What a mess all over the shop and everything in it!


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

If the primer you used works well, I wouldn't bother with petroleum products. It may dissolve the board. What do you think?


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

Patrick1544 said:


> If the primer you used works well, I wouldn't bother with petroleum products. It may dissolve the board. What do you think?


This green board seems to be made of a better foam than I've used before. Like Jack C pointed out, it's extruded and not expanded like the blue. If I use some solvent type paint on a scrap, we will know not to use spray paints on the green. I just cut one of my tunnel portals out of the 1/4" blue that's fan folded to use behind siding. The cuts seemed to be a lot harder to make with the same knives, and I don't like the printing on the surface, but it came out okay. I'll try to do a spray test with lacquer and enamel paint this week and post how it turns out.


----------



## kix662003 (Mar 8, 2013)

A few forum friends have expressed interest in how I carved my granite wall that I use as a backdrop. It still remains unfinished for now, but I found the YouTube link where I learned the technique. It is here. This fellow has a lot of videos that show every step along the way. A lot of posters skips part of the process, and it's hard to follow along if it's the first time you're doing something. I hope this link is helpful to others.


----------

